# Dro Going Outdoor!!!



## Dr.Dro (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey waz up MP I havent been around alot but I do see alot of new people here which is great.:woohoo: 
 So Im planning on getting ready for my outdoor grow and I need to pick up some seeds, So what kind of seeds do you guys think will produce some nice looking yeild of bud?(outdoor seeds only tho )
Dro:cool2:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Dr. Dro. Good to have you back on MP. We need all the growers we can get to overgrow the government right? Lol! Anyways, it depends on your location as to what strains you may want to grow. If you have a long growing season, I would probably try some sort of sativa dominant strain. If a short season, an indica dominant strain. I can't recommend what particular strain as I've always grown bagseed. Either way, I wish you the best of luck. Keep us posted on what you decide to grow. Take care and be safe.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey DR Dro i like mandalla strains my self. Massive buds and easy to grow with great yeild. I have planted them in plaine sandy ground in the ground with out any other soil and just used small amounts of nutes. They take drought well. And you cant beat there price. I know i always recomend mandallas but its not because i have any ties with the company. I just tryed them and they do it all.  Just my 2 cents that i like to pass on to other members so they can have the same great luck i have. Try Maybe satori or speed queen for a great starting strain. Slim


----------



## ljjr (Apr 10, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Hey DR Dro i like mandalla strains my self. Massive buds and easy to grow with great yeild. I have planted them in plaine sandy ground in the ground with out any other soil and just used small amounts of nutes. They take drought well. And you cant beat there price. I know i always recomend mandallas but its not because i have any ties with the company. I just tryed them and they do it all. Just my 2 cents that i like to pass on to other members so they can have the same great luck i have. Try Maybe satori or speed queen for a great starting strain. Slim


 


very true, mandala's strains are very easy to grow with good yields,  potency gets better with cure. also nl's is a very dependable strain outdoors. this year i am running mandala's hb and sq along with nl(nirvana) and some  sensi seed's afghani #1x hb that i made accidentily lol. dr atomic's nlxblueberry is a good yielder outdoors and a top notch smoke(i have 2 beans left of this strain) hopefully i get 1 of each gender.


----------



## ljjr (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry forgot to add a couple pics to my previous post here are a couple pics of 2 of my bonsai moms 1st one is a recently cloned hb and 2nd one is sq


----------



## the new guy on the block (Apr 11, 2008)

bubble gum is a nice one to have and it tastes pretty good just be careful of the heat it depends on where u are at though


----------



## HERBMAN22 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi dr dro i am a big fan of sesi seeds i have had good reults with there early skunk and durban. i have recently been looking into auto flowering and dwarf plants as there seems to have been a boom in strains. two that have court my eye are auto AK47 with good yields and all the atributes of the original ak47. the auto hindu kush is one i will also be testing this year:hubba:


----------

